# New kook here



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Seems like a great setup to me.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

might want to get a more mellow board before getting the flagship. get the jones mtn twin. and get your boots fitted. you might be size 10.5 wide or something..


----------



## Kookhere (Dec 23, 2016)

jae said:


> might want to get a more mellow board before getting the flagship. get the jones mtn twin.


Jae, I do not ride switch or park.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Kookhere said:


> Jae, I do not ride switch or park.


you don't HAVE to ride park. it's a do it all board.


----------



## Kookhere (Dec 23, 2016)

I like the flagship but also looking at never summer 25 166 wide. A bit undecided but leaning towards flagship.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Definitely have a pro help you get proper boot size. You probably think you wear a larger boot than you really should wear. Once you know your proper boot size, look at your options. Wide boards are necessary for some and they do have their virtues. But they can be slow to get from rail to rail and are less nimble than narrower boards. You might consider something softer than the Flagship. What it does it does very well in the hands of an experienced all mountain rider. But there are more forgiving, flexier boards that might be better suited to cruising groomers and carving up your local mountain.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Kookhere said:


> I like the flagship but also looking at never summer 25 166 wide. A bit undecided but leaning towards flagship.


It seems odd to me that those would be the two decks you'd try to choose from. They are very different boards. I like NS's cam-rock profile when things aren't too icy. It makes for a very playful, forgiving ride. It's very loose. The Flagship's camber in the middle might be more stable on hard snow. But with it's tougher flex it won't really show it's virtues until you are really hauling ass down the mountain. (This is where you should be asking yourself things like: what kind of snow will I be on mostly? Do I like to haul ass? Will I be on big mountains or small mountains? How worried am I about my board being "cool"? Am I "cool"?) A Burton Custom with traditional camber is softer then the flagship and it has a lot of edge hold on hardpack. It comes in a wide size if necessary. I own about 6 decks and it I'd describe it as a quiver killer. Some people think that Burton is just a big name and that their stuff isn't actually good. In the case of the Custom, nothing could be further from the truth. I routinely take it on trips because I know it has me covered no matter what.


----------

